# Help with protecting Ipad 2 back



## vlapinta (Jan 11, 2009)

I just purchased my first ipad with the new smart cover. I am concerned about the back scratching without anything protecting the back. Just wondering what you are doing to protect the back from scratches? Any ideas?
Vicki


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I wonder if using a skin on the back would interfere with the magnets.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

vlapinta said:


> I just purchased my first ipad with the new smart cover. I am concerned about the back scratching without anything protecting the back. Just wondering what you are doing to protect the back from scratches? Any ideas?
> Vicki


http://www.tombihn.com/page/001/PROD/ACC/TB0350

This is what I use. High quality products and made in the USA too!!!

I also use this bag:

http://www.tombihn.com/page/001/PROD/200/TB0222


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Monkeyluis for the suggestions & link. Made in USA. That's wonderful.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

This site has some cool looking cases:

http://www.dodocase.com/


----------



## vlapinta (Jan 11, 2009)

If anyone has a slin on the back of their ipad 2, or screensaver, does it interfear with the magnets?

Vicki


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I intend to use a DecalGirl skin for the back. I absolutely love the composition notebook skin. I probably won't put it on the front, but it's a good protection against scratches.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I have used the zagg protectors for front and back.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Skin is probably easiest--though someone did mention on another site that the back is is aluminum as it's basically a heat sink to move heat away from the inside.  I've not noticed mine getting even remotely warm yet though.

Personally I'm (for now) just going with a smart cover and bought a $13 10.2" netbook neoprene sleeve at Target (made by Tuari) that protects the back when it my bag etc.  Also, when using it in public I'll set the iPad on top the empty sleeve rather than on the table at the coffee shop etc.


----------



## vlapinta (Jan 11, 2009)

I have been researching clear skins for the back of my new Ipad. After contacting bestskinsever and bodyguardz, I was assured the skins will work with the smart cover. I was wondering is anyone has used bestskinsever on their Ipad. They are much cheaper than the other companies out there.

Vicki


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

I've pre-ordered this Marware case:

http://www.marware.com/ipad-kindle-cases-and-covers/ipad-2-cases/microshell-ipad-2-case

It's a shell that protects the back of the Ipad, and let's you use the Apple smart cover. In response to an e-mail, Marware told me they expect these to ship the first week in April. Hoping it will work out. I've got the smart cover and hope to have my Ipad next Tue.


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

I ordered a Decalgirl skin for the back too.  I probably won't use the front piece either.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I also ordered a Decalgirl skin for the back. I haven't decided whether I'll use the front piece.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

> I've pre-ordered this Marware case:
> 
> http://www.marware.com/ipad-kindle-cases-and-covers/ipad-2-cases/microshell-ipad-2-case
> 
> It's a shell that protects the back of the Ipad, and let's you use the Apple smart cover. In response to an e-mail, Marware told me they expect these to ship the first week in April. Hoping it will work out. I've got the smart cover and hope to have my Ipad next Tue.


kschles - Thanks for posting about this case. I may try that myself along with a Smart Cover. Perhaps you can post a review of the case once you get it. The one question I have right now is whether you can use the Smart Cover folding stand options with this case, but it looks like you probably can.

I do have to say, I think it's a little silly that you now have to buy the front part of your iPad cover and the back part separately!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Case-Mate has this clear armor protector for the front and back. I like the looks of it. They will be making if the the iPad2 soon.

http://www.case-mate.com/Apple-iPad-Cases/Case-Mate-iPad-Clear-Armor.asp


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

gdae23 said:


> I do have to say, I think it's a little silly that you now have to buy the front part of your iPad cover and the back part separately!


Not everyone wants a back protector or full case. I love the thin design and want to keep it as thin and light as possible. I'm also not anal about scratches on the back etc. So I LOVE the smart cover for being so thin and light and easy to remove if I want to use the device naked. I briefly considered a skin for the back but decided I don't care enough about getting some scuffs or scratches back there to bother as I don't plan on reselling the unit. I'll use it for 2 or 3 years and give it to a friend of family member when I upgrade to whatever assuming it's still working fine.

There will be plenty of full cases out from 3rd parties in the coming weeks for those who want them rather than the smart cover and some other option for the back.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

mooshie78 - Sorry - I should have added "for those who do want a full cover" to my statement. I didn't mean to imply that that should be everyone's choice!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Well, my statement still stands. 

You don't have to buy a front and back protector separately.  There are an array of full cases coming out from companies other than Apple.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I know - I meant the whole thing sort of tongue in cheek. I've looked at several cases online today and there will be plenty more coming out. It will be interesting to see what I eventually decide on.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Heather, did you buy an iPad2? If so, besides the skin, did you order a smart cover? What else are you getting? Did you get back your iPad1?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

You could always use duct tape to cover the back.


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

I like the idea of the back cover by Marware, but don't want black. If anyone else sees an option like this with different colors available, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

I just ordered the back-only skin from bestskinsever.com. I am very careful with my iPad and want to carry it more often in my purse, so I am looking for the least amount of weight. Hopefully this skin, along with my smart cover, will do the trick. I am not worried about drop protection, just scratches. For any trip, I have the Reiko faux leather sleeve that will hold the iPad2 and smart cover. I did see some cute netbook sleeves that would work at TJ Maxx last night for $9.99. But I should be good for now!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

amyrebecca said:


> I just ordered the back-only skin from bestskinsever.com.


I was looking at the same thing from case-mate. This is $8 cheaper. Let us know how it fits on the iPad.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

amyrebecca said:


> I just ordered the back-only skin from bestskinsever.com. I am very careful with my iPad and want to carry it more often in my purse, so I am looking for the least amount of weight. Hopefully this skin, along with my smart cover, will do the trick. I am not worried about drop protection, just scratches. For any trip, I have the Reiko faux leather sleeve that will hold the iPad2 and smart cover. I did see some cute netbook sleeves that would work at TJ Maxx last night for $9.99. But I should be good for now!


I'm also concerned with weight. Most of my purses will accommodate my iPad, but I don't want to add too much weight or bulk.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I bought a Smart Cover for my iPad and have a Gelaskin on the back of it (not sure if I'll put the skin on the front -- loving the white front on mine).  Gelaskins announced that the skin doesn't interfere with the magnets in the Smart Cover, and it doesn't at all.  And the skin is very durable, and I think a bit higher quality than DecalGirl (I've had both).


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

MeganW said:


> I bought a Smart Cover for my iPad and have a Gelaskin on the back of it (not sure if I'll put the skin on the front -- loving the white front on mine). Gelaskins announced that the skin doesn't interfere with the magnets in the Smart Cover, and it doesn't at all. And the skin is very durable, and I think a bit higher quality than DecalGirl (I've had both).


I have been looking at skins for mine in case I decide to skin it. I have another week or so before I get it. I also bought the white, so I'm glad to hear that you like it. I think I'll wait until I get it before making a decision on what to put on the back.


----------



## vlapinta (Jan 11, 2009)

After a lot of research I decided to go with a skin on the back from bestskinsever.com.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Here's another option that Padgadget just wrote about -- it's a Smart Cover "Enhancer" that covers the back of the iPad, but it's a snap-on cover instead of a skin: http://www.padgadget.com/2011/03/28/ipad-2-accessory-xgear-releases-the-smart-cover-enhancer/.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

MeganW said:


> Here's another option that Padgadget just wrote about -- it's a Smart Cover "Enhancer" that covers the back of the iPad, but it's a snap-on cover instead of a skin: http://www.padgadget.com/2011/03/28/ipad-2-accessory-xgear-releases-the-smart-cover-enhancer/.


I like this. You can get in clear which I like.


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

A snap-on back case is exactly what i want! But $35 seems high. But that is just my opinion. I'm hoping as time passes more will come out and be cheaper! Will use the skin until then.


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

Well, my back skin arrived this week and i applied it last night.  It was a debacle but that may just be my fault. In the end it was a bit stretched out on top and I had to cut it. So it is definitely not perfect but it will do until I can find a snap on back cover I like.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a black smart cover with a decalgirl skin on the back. The skin looks beautiful, protects the back and adds no weight.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

MeganW said:


> Here's another option that Padgadget just wrote about -- it's a Smart Cover "Enhancer" that covers the back of the iPad, but it's a snap-on cover instead of a skin: http://www.padgadget.com/2011/03/28/ipad-2-accessory-xgear-releases-the-smart-cover-enhancer/.


Has anyone ordered this? I'm having a hard time deciding what to get for the back. I want this or the clear skin.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

This one by Enki (http://www.enkigear.com/) looks interesting to me; seems that it will protect and still keep the slim profile. 
Also able to be used in conjunction with the Smart Cover.
I'm hoping the pink will be a similar pink to the Apple cover.


----------



## SebastianDark (Apr 3, 2011)

Maybe I'm a bit unconventional, but I just put my Ipad on a mousepad whenever I lay it down


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

I HIGHLY recommend these skins... I use them on my iPhone. Great value, and amazing service!!! And they look awesome on the iPhone so I imagine they would look awesome on the iPad as well! Let me know and I can take pics of mine!

http://theluckylabs.com/index.php/


----------

